# Keeping PAM credentials in variables?



## vanessa (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all

I am trying to implement auto-logon with VirtualBox from a FreeBSD host to a Windows guest.  Following the VirtualBox manual I discovered that in order to login a user to a running VM one (i.e. the script) has to know the user credentials. However this is not my case. I have users authenticating against an LDAP server, so I have to retrieve their credentials when they login to the FreeBSD host and use them for the auto-login on the guest (be it Windows or something else).

So, my questions are: 

How can I retrieve the username and password a user is typing in the login prompt? 
If plain PAM doesn't support the saving of credentials to variables, is there an additional PAM module for such scripting?

*Update*: on Linux there are pam_script and pam-script modules which execute scripts upon login or logout. Unfortunately they are not ported to FreeBSD


----------



## vanessa (Aug 18, 2013)

To answer my own question:

I compiled pam_script from source (https://github.com/jeroennijhof/pam_script), as this PAM module does exactly what I need and works like expected. If someone also needs its functionality, I could (try to) port it.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

It's fine to enlarge the Ports Collection, the current size of the gzipped tarball is about 51 MB.  All useful software which can be ported is worth creating. As the FreeBSD Porters's Handbook says: 





> Like everything else about FreeBSD, it is primarily a volunteer effort.


 So, go ahead 

As a reference, let me recommend the following book, Porting UNIX Software by Greg "Groggy" Lehey.

PS. Any doubt you have, please, ask here or if it's a very technical question on the FreeBSD mailing lists.


----------



## storvi_net (Jun 22, 2014)

@vanessa: Sorry for digging this topic up, but did you proceed in porting this module?

If not: Can you give me some installation hints?

Regards
Markus


----------

